# Budd Stainless Steel on the Canadian



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 21, 2012)

A poll here suggests that the old Budd Stainless Steel cars are the most popular equipment and I'd be interested in knowing why. 

The Skyline Domes and Park Observations are obvious and also the chance to experience the nostalgic image of a "Streamliner" no longer available on Amtrak. But for accommodations, I want something modern with the amenities expected today……those Chateau and Manor sleepers are nearly 60 years old along with the shakes, rattles and vibrations that go with it. Sure the cars have recently had an updating of the interior finishes but it's now 20+ years since a major rebuild 

I always thought it would be great to go out to the airport today for that one time nostalgic trip from Toronto to Vancouver on a piston engined Lockheed "Super Constellation" (which were also new when the CPR's Canadian equipment first entered service) but as a regular traveler, I want to be onboard the latest Boeing or AirBus product. 

During the summer on the Ocean, IMHO we have the best of both worlds: the modern Renaissance cars for accommodations plus a "Signature" car…..a "Park" Dome Observation on the rear.

When the Renaissance equipment first entered service there were lots of comments in the railfan forums: How could VIA replace the Domes and Stainless with that "junk"……but the travelling public who the cars were actually acquired for liked the modern equipment……the first new cars in the Maritimes since the RDCs in the late '50s.

One local photographer doesn't even go trackside anymore for photos of the Ocean since that "green thing" replaced the perfectly match Budd Stainless Steel.

…….Reminds me of the "Letters to the Editor" from the old diehard railfans in Trains Magazine and Passenger Train Journal of the time when Amtrak's Amfleet cars were new: "they took my swivel parlor car seat away" "I can't enjoy a steak on the Congressional Dining Car anymore" "I'll never ride a train again" Well, the public loved the new Amfleet and returned to the trains in droves!


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Personally? I love the stainless Budd cars. Yes, 60 years on the rails mean a great deal of wear, but the fact that they are indeed still in revenue service with that many years under their wheels and NOT falling apart does all the speaking that is needed. They are a quality, timeless, and beautiful product. They just don't seem to make things with a mind toward aesthetic beauty any longer. Amtrak is a great example of this: you have a single level east-coast train that (while nothing like the 'rainbow' consists of the early 70's) is a very unappealing miss-match of flat-sided baggage and dining cars, round Amfleet cars, and Viewliners with that bowed-out waistline. Yes, it is a train and yes it has modern-like amenities, but it does not share the beauty of a streamliner in any other way than being an all stainless steel construction.

Amtrak's Superliners are a bit better, and are much easier on the eye, but still lack the pure essence of a streamliner due to the abrupt change of height between the locomotives, to the baggage, to the first superliner car, to the sudden end with a flat wall at the back and no beauty of a curved bullet lounge. There is no elegance any more.

I personally don't see any more "squeaks and rattles" on the VIA Budd's than on any of Amtrak's fleet. In fact, I've had many more noises, malfunctioning equipment and stained upholstery on an Amtrak sleeper than on any VIA sleeper. About the only complaints I have of VIA's sleeper conditions are the ghastly puke green color scheme and the beginnings of pealing wallpaper/worn paint. The Budd cars can quite easily stay in service for another 50 to 60 years with an overhaul to the interiors, that is beauty and genius of quality stainless steel construction. It just does not deteriorate, and it looks absolutely stunning in any light. Even at night. Being married to a photography nut and a good friend of someone who does it professionally, that is you answer to having the local photographer loose complete interest in taking pictures of the train. Yes, the Rens are modern and have a rather nice color scheme, the fact is they are ugly to take pictures of. Hard to swallow perhaps, but when compared to the silver gleam of a true streamliner rolling through the scenery, nothing that has been rolled out in modern times can equal that look. Something to consider: the former Canadian National carbon steel Budd cars that were built at the same time as the CP Budd's still in service. They were pretty much the same car, but built with cheaper materials and painted. They were nowhere near as attractive, and in VIA's former blue with yellow stripe colors were downright ugly IMHO. Those are gone, having rusted out and were no longer serviceable in an affordable manner.

VIA should, and I believe outright needs to keep the Budd's for as long as they can. They should indeed refurbish them, place a few more modern things into them within reason, and keep their crown jewels. People come from around the world to ride that train, and you can bet a large portion of that is to ride in those cars. Put Ren's on the Canadian, and I'll loose a vast majority of my own interest in the route. Being that this is a site populated with railfans, and the results of that poll is not hard to believe. 

This is just my take, a different point of view. I've had bad experiences with the Rens, but I will knowledge that they are a valuable part of VIA's rolling stock.


----------

